# Best 3D Bow For 2012???



## lreese

Whats the best 3D bow to buy for the 2012 season???


----------



## rhyno_071

Elite Pure or Tour.


----------



## bloodtrail1

Im going to say the Elite Tour.
One of the most forgiving, smooth shooting bows I have owned.


----------



## NY911

Supra ME....nothing even comes close!


----------



## J Whittington

Pse supra is a good choice, just about any thing hoyt. I'm not familiar with elites.


----------



## shortrod

New Breed Genetix , you wont be disappointed!!!! Fast and smoooooooth !


----------



## lreese

What about the MR7??

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## zestycj7

Martin.
Don.


----------



## Okie101

Personal preference, www.athensarchery.com

Athens Exceede....or
Athens Excell


----------



## TOOL

I'd imagine the MR8 will do well for many this year. :cocktail:


----------



## Iluvatar

lreese said:


> Whats the best 3D bow to buy for the 2012 season???


The one that fits you best


----------



## schmel_me

mr7 maybe a supra if i get bored


----------



## mr_smith7410

G5 prime centroid smooth fast no torque go shoot one you wont be disapointed....


----------



## Garceau

the tour is 305 IBO?

Moxie has almost same specs just as smooth a draw (we had shot them side by side) and 25 fps faster......

But I do like the tour.


----------



## itsme

Exactly, x2!!



Iluvatar said:


> The one that fits you best


----------



## NeilM

Okie101 said:


> Personal preference, www.athensarchery.com
> 
> Athens Exceede....or
> Athens Excell


I have just started getting my Excell ready for 2012, and it is a very impressive bow, fast and stable without any nasty side effects.


----------



## Striker1978

Centroid... centroid .... Centroid ...


----------



## shakylx

Vector turbo


----------



## APA21

try the alpha elite I love mine. 
65 lb 350 gr arrow 27.5 dl 
300 fps


----------



## J Whittington

shakylx said:


> Vector turbo


I hope your correct,, got one coming.


----------



## threetoe

We'll not know until ALL the new 2012's are out.


----------



## st2212

MR8 would be my choice.


----------



## dgmeadows

One that fits you and you can afford.


I will be shooting an Alien Z, at least until my Martin Scepter arrives. I also have my 1999 Martin Fury with 2006 limbs and NitrousX cams, which I shoot as well as any newer bow I have tried, and am subject to bring out most anytime I feel like it.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

PSE Supra ME is what I am going to be shooting, that is when it gets here!


----------



## hoytie001

their is no question the G5 PRIME CENTROID,just shoot one and you'll see.


----------



## asa_low12

lreese said:


> Whats the best 3D bow to buy for the 2012 season???


Every single one of them


----------



## jimmypoole

just shot one today the new double trac cam gonna be a winner


----------



## DannyZack

invasion! hold rock steady and theres a guy shooting 2inch groups at 80yards with it. cant be beat.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Deff. the one YOU shoot best is the best one. 

For me, it's my 2009 XLR and my 2011 Pure.........

The Tour is a helluva nice bow as well....


----------



## DannyZack




----------



## threetoe

Nice shooting Danny. I wish I were that good.
I need a coach


----------



## mathewsk

TAYLOR CO. said:


> PSE Supra ME is what I am going to be shooting, that is when it gets here!



same here!!!


----------



## mudbug82

I'll still be shooting my trusty Martin Shadowcat. I would like to try out the new Martin Scepter.


----------



## genohuh

The PSE supra ME Is amazing!!!! 52 lbs fatboy 500's 28 inch 284 fps. and shoot amazing.. smoothest draw on the Market.. shoot one and you will love it


----------



## super*

NY911 said:


> Supra ME....nothing even comes close!


agreed i was actually shooting the supra me long before it came onto the market! Awesome bow great speed, long ata, good brace height, and quiet!


----------



## deershooter1963

Try the G5 prime centroid, I have 2 and love them. Shoot 1 and you will love them.


----------



## Growling Bear

Darton 3800 hard to beat


----------



## 152732

freak


----------



## maxxis88

just ordered a matrix RKT for this years 3D season.


----------



## venado

New Breed Eclipse... Love this bow...


----------



## dog131

I am hoping the Supra ME is as great as everyone says it is. I ordered one this past week.


----------



## MDStrother

I will be shooting a Moxie this year. It's a great bow for 2012. I think you will see a lot of them on the course this year.


----------



## bowmanxx

Element rkt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerryJr

PSE SUPRA ME!!!!!!!!!!!

Terry Jr.


----------

